# Sanremo 2019: i big in gara



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Nelle due puntate di Sanremo Giovani, andate in onda il 20 ed il 21 dicembre, sono stati diffusi i nomi dei *24 big in gara* a *Sanremo 2019*, che andrà in onda dal 5 al 9 febbraio 2019, in prima serata, su Rai 1. 

La manifestazione canora, infatti, su decisione del confermato direttore artistico Claudio Baglioni, sarà solo dedicata alla suddetta categoria.

Ecco la lista (sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Paola Turci – L’ultimo ostacolo

Simone Cristicchi – Abbi cura di me

Zen Circus – L’amore è una dittatura

Anna Tatangelo – Le nostre anime di notte

Loredana Bertè – Cosa ti aspetti da me

Irama – La ragazza con il cuore di latta

Ultimo – I tuoi particolari

Nek – Mi farò trovare pronto

Motta – Dov’è l’Italia

Il Volo – Musica che resta

Ghemon – Rose viola

Einar (vincitore prima puntata di Sanremo Giovani) – Parole Nuove

Federica Carta e Shade – Senza farlo apposta

Patty Pravo e Briga – Un po’ come la vita

Negrita – I ragazzi stanno bene

Daniele Silvestri – Argento vivo

Ex-Otago – Solo una canzone

Achille Lauro – Rolls Royce

Arisa – Mi sento bene

Francesco Renga – Aspetto che torni

Boomdabash – Per un milione

Enrico Nigiotti – Nonno Hollywood

Nino D’Angelo e Livio Cori – Un’altra luce

Mahmood (vincitore seconda puntata di Sanremo Giovani) – Soldi


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2018)

Nino D'Angelo e il volo


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nelle due puntate di Sanremo Giovani, andate in onda il 20 ed il 21 dicembre, sono stati diffusi i nomi dei *24 big in gara* a *Sanremo 2019*, che andrà in onda dal 5 al 9 febbraio 2019, in prima serata, su Rai 1.
> 
> La manifestazione canora, infatti, su decisione del confermato direttore artistico Claudio Baglioni, sarà solo dedicata alla suddetta categoria.
> 
> ...


Ci sono nomi che musicalmente non conosco, ma grazie a Baglioni che almeno ha evitato cantanti trap. Forse la tragedia che, purtroppo, è accaduta potrebbe essere servita almeno a toglierci di mezzo quella robaccia, speriamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono nomi che musicalmente non conosco, ma grazie a Baglioni che almeno ha evitato cantanti trap. Forse la tragedia che, purtroppo, è accaduta potrebbe essere servita almeno a toglierci di mezzo quella robaccia, speriamo.



Magari il problema fosse solo la trap. 
Gente come Achille Lauro, Boomdabash e simili.. Un grosso mah.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nelle due puntate di Sanremo Giovani, andate in onda il 20 ed il 21 dicembre, sono stati diffusi i nomi dei *24 big in gara* a *Sanremo 2019*, che andrà in onda dal 5 al 9 febbraio 2019, in prima serata, su Rai 1.
> 
> La manifestazione canora, infatti, su decisione del confermato direttore artistico Claudio Baglioni, sarà solo dedicata alla suddetta categoria.
> 
> ...



Il cane di Mirko non c'è?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Magari il problema fosse solo la trap.
> Gente come Achille Lauro, Boomdabash e simili.. Un grosso mah.


Si il primo l'ho sentito al primo maggio di quest'anno uno spezzone su youtube, inascoltabile, ma la trap lo vedo proprio come uno strumento pericoloso che devia le menti delle masse crescendo piccoli delinquenti. Esagererò, ma la vedo così...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2019)

*Ariana Grande possibile ospite internazionale. A lanciare la "bomba" è stato Francesco Facchinetti, in collegamento telefonico a Vieni da Me di Caterina Balivo ed inviato a Sanremo per tale programma. Facchinetti, pertanto, non ha annunciato direttamente il nome parlando solo di una cantante internazionale di origini italiane che ha venduto copie in tutto il mondo, ma tutte le testate ipotizzano che si tratti proprio della Grande.*


----------



## Activia01 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Io 7€ su Daniele Silvestri li ho giocati non si sa mai, farà coppia con Rancore che fa testi da paura


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

mamma mia che schifezza sanremo... ma perchè non lo chiudono...


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ariana Grande possibile ospite internazionale. A lanciare la "bomba" è stato Francesco Facchinetti, in collegamento telefonico a Vieni da Me di Caterina Balivo ed inviato a Sanremo per tale programma. Facchinetti, pertanto, non ha annunciato direttamente il nome parlando solo di una cantante internazionale di origini italiane che ha venduto copie in tutto il mondo, ma tutte le testate ipotizzano che si tratti proprio della Grande.*



Betta Lemme?


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Betta Lemme?



Chi è? La figlia del dottor Lemme?


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi è? La figlia del dottor Lemme?



Un gnoccone canadese di origini italiane.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nelle due puntate di Sanremo Giovani, andate in onda il 20 ed il 21 dicembre, sono stati diffusi i nomi dei *24 big in gara* a *Sanremo 2019*, che andrà in onda dal 5 al 9 febbraio 2019, in prima serata, su Rai 1.
> 
> La manifestazione canora, infatti, su decisione del confermato direttore artistico Claudio Baglioni, sarà solo dedicata alla suddetta categoria.
> 
> ...



mi spiace,non credo vedro' un solo minuto


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi è? La figlia del dottor Lemme?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un gnoccone canadese di origini italiane.


Secondo me, sarà proprio Ariana Grande. Si parla comunque di una star che ha venduto milioni di dischi in tutto il mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2019)

*Roberto D'Agostino shock a Striscia la Notizia: "Il conflitto di interessi c'è ed è lampante. Dal 2000 in poi, il Festival di Sanremo è stato appaltato ad estranei. E' il festival di Salzano, che ha creato una holding sotto il grande cappello della Friends & Partners". Inoltre, il fondatore di Dagospia ha raccontato un clamoroso aneddoto sull'esclusione di Carone ed i Dear Jack: "Il brano, dicono, pare sia stato escluso perchè appartenente alla scuderia di Suraci, presidente di RTL 102.5. Salzano e Suraci erano soci, ma con la nascita del polo radiofonico Mediaset, c'è stata la rottura.".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2019)

*Secondo un retroscena riportato da Blogo, visti i tanti servizi da parte di Striscia La Notizia e Dagospia sui conflitti di interessi al Festival di Sanremo, un nervoso Claudio Baglioni, dopo una riunione con Ferdinando Salzano, se ne sarebbe andato via sbattendo violentemente la porta, spaccandola si dice. Ed ora starebbe pensando di cambiare alloggio ed andare in un hotel segreto di Montecarlo, in modo da stare il più lontano dai giornalisti prima dell'inizio del Festival.*


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nelle due puntate di Sanremo Giovani, andate in onda il 20 ed il 21 dicembre, sono stati diffusi i nomi dei *24 big in gara* a *Sanremo 2019*, che andrà in onda dal 5 al 9 febbraio 2019, in prima serata, su Rai 1.
> 
> La manifestazione canora, infatti, su decisione del confermato direttore artistico Claudio Baglioni, sarà solo dedicata alla suddetta categoria.
> 
> ...



Stasera inizia Sanremo 2019


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2019)

Do i miei voti agli artisti per quello che ho sentito in passato ( non per i brani del festival che ho volontariamente evitato di ascoltare ) : 

Paola Turci – 4 basta per dio basta 

Simone Cristicchi – 6 meglio che si dedichi ad altro tipo il teatro

Zen Circus – 6 ummmm

Anna Tatangelo – 3 sparatemi 

Loredana Bertè – 3 ri-sparatemi 

Irama – 7 piace alle regazzine è sveglio e farà molti soldi... non musica è, ho detto farà soldi. 

Ultimo – 8 mi piace un casino sia come persona che come artista 

Nek – 6 uscito dalla cripta 

Motta – 6 niente di che 

Il Volo – 3 per l'amor di dio. 

Ghemon – 7 bravo bravo bravo 

Einar (vincitore prima puntata di Sanremo Giovani) – non lo conosco abbastaza 

Federica Carta e Shade – 3 al mio amico Shade dico di tornare a dare rap.

Patty Pravo e Briga – 1 ahahha 

Negrita – 5 riusciti dalla cripta 

Daniele Silvestri – 6questo potrebbe fare benissimo invece si perde nelle stupidate 

Ex-Otago – 6 ni 

Achille Lauro – 7 un altro SUPER FURBO 

Arisa – 4 mi da fastidio solo vederla 

Francesco Renga – 6 Fra te l'ho detto 1000 volte ritorna nei Timoria e torna a farmi sognare con " lo zio del rock "

Boomdabash – 7 Grandissimi ragazzi !!! respect !

Enrico Nigiotti – 3 

Nino D’Angelo e Livio Cori – 1 voto piu basso 

Mahmood (vincitore seconda puntata di Sanremo Giovani) – non lo conosco abbastanza


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2019)

Uno scialbo gigantesco business creato dal solito gruppetto di merende di raccomandati, amici di tizio e figli di caio che letteralmente se la cantano e se la suonano. Tra Bocelli che si porta il figliol prodigo, le autocelebrazioni del rifatto Baglioni, i raccomandati, baglioni che parlotta in diretta del tour di giorgia, i soliti francesco renga e nek, gli insopportabili il volo e arisa. Ovviamente non possono mancare i cialtroni furbetti che camminano con le gambe larghe che interpretano il personaggino fancazzista e i bimbi ci vanno dietro.

Già avevo la nausea a vedere l'anteprima con una sorta di red carpet in stile americano con i giornalisti che commentano in diretta "...ma adesso torniamo sul posto, sta passando "Scemo n°3!" E la gente che si accalca per vedere da vicino questo popò di artisti musicali! Gli stanno finanziando l'aperitivo estivo a quei quattro scemi. Questa non è musica


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Ma sinceramente, Il Volo che schifo di roba è ? Loro sono 3 personaggi ridicoli e le canzoni sembrano scritte nel 1975


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente, Il Volo che schifo di roba è ? Loro sono 3 personaggi ridicoli e le canzoni sembrano scritte nel 1975



Ad essere bravi sono bravi eh, anzi eccellenti. Ma a me fanno letteralmente ******, non andrei mai a vedere un loro concerto. Fanno musica vecchia, hai ragione.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente, Il Volo che schifo di roba è ? Loro sono 3 personaggi ridicoli e le canzoni sembrano scritte nel 1975



Mi piacciono per questo. Hanno uno stile musicale anni 60-70, altro che la robaccia moderna


----------

